# Current fashion obession?



## kissesarecandy0 (Apr 21, 2005)

mine are cute earrings and flat shoes


----------



## Geek (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* 

mine are cute earrings and flat shoes 


Mine is beach flip flops lol


----------



## Marisol (Apr 21, 2005)

love flat shoes.


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* love flat shoes. that's all i wear


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 21, 2005)

Anything in Seafoam Green!


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 21, 2005)

I think I've completed my denim phase. Now, I'm into pink--bags, tees, sweaters, skirts, wallets, etc.--which is strange b/c lavender's my favorite color.


----------



## Liz (Apr 21, 2005)

i'm looking for cute black flat sandals. i only have my reef flip flops, but need something a tad dressier.

i'm also loving these heels!! i tried them on and they look so freaking good on me! lol








http://www.stevemadden.com/cgi-bin/S...425+1114087137

i also like these:

http://www.stevemadden.com/cgi-bin/S...425+1114087137

http://www.stevemadden.com/cgi-bin/S...149+1114088050

http://www.stevemadden.com/cgi-bin/S...149+1114088050


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 21, 2005)

I am currently obsessed with green and turquoise colored everything, but mainly for tops. I check out kate spade bags now- so cute, basic, and relatively inexpensive. I also have to check out any and all metallic bags that I come across. I love Juicy Couture bags. Always on the lookout for comfy nude/beige sandals.

I am also obsessed with sweater sets but that's just for a law firm position I have this summer.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm also obsessed with turquoise (don't like green on me though) -- I have lots of turquoise shirts now, a few pieces of jewelry, and a fun turquoise purse I carry whenever I can!





Otherwise, I'm in a transitional phase of my life where I'm trying to quit dressing like a college student and start dressing like the young professional woman that I will soon be! (Plus I'm sick of people mistaking me for being 18 or 19 when I'm almost 24!) Of course I don't have enough money to buy a whole new wardrobe at once, but I've been gradually buying more professional and/or fitted clothes (like blazers, fitted button-up shirts, scoop-neck t-shirts and fitted bootcut jeans for casual wear) rather than my old casual and/or baggier clothes (jeans with big flares, crew-neck t-shirts, chunky shoes, etc). However I am still addicted to my flip-flops!





And of course I am all for bargain shopping .... I honestly don't remember the last time I paid full-price for an item of clothing, with the exception of some $10 t-shirts or something! (That's one thing nice about the lower economy the last few years -- lots of sales all over the mall!)


----------



## K*O* (Apr 21, 2005)

Everyone is into such beautiful Spring colors... Gosh, I wish I was...Everytime I go shopping, for some reason or another I am always drawn to BLACK... Half of my wardrobe is Black or Black w/some other color woven in... Weird, huh...





Guess, some habits are hard to break.....lol


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm on the hunt for dressier ones too instead of my regular flip flops. My other obsession is wedges.


----------



## Lealabell (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm loving anything aqua, especially my new Mulberry Blenheim bag.


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

ooh. i'm also into the teal and turquoise colors also.


----------



## glamslam (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey, you guys took my answer.



Just kidding! Yep I'm into the turquoise too. I'm also loving embroidered tunics, either long sleeved, cap sleeved, or sleeveless (spaghetti straps). I really like the ones with the dropped drawstring waist. Can be a dress, if you've got the legs for it. I don't so I stick with it as a shirt with jeans or khakis. I also have a few pairs of brown leather flat sandals I've got my eye on, some with toe straps, some more of a classic thong, those really simple ones ya know? Cool but still classic and versatile. I want to wear them instead of all my flip flops for a change. Not that I'll ever stop wearing FF's! I love 'em! Oh one more thing, HUGE hoop earrings. I pretty much always wear hoops anyway. But I want a really big pair, in silver.


----------



## destiny (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Everyone is into such beautiful Spring colors... Gosh, I wish I was...Everytime I go shopping, for some reason or another I am always drawn to BLACK... Half of my wardrobe is Black or Black w/some other color woven in... Weird, huh...




Guess, some habits are hard to break.....lol

i know EXACTLY what you mean!



geez, until a year ago or so , I didn't even have white underwear! (god forbid any other color lol) last 2 years were hell for me, since PINK was in!! my eyes HURT!! I did buy a pink dress though. But I was depressed, and needed shopping therapy.



I always feel guilty when I don't buy black. I don't know why!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* i know EXACTLY what you mean!



geez, until a year ago or so , I didn't even have white underwear! (god forbid any other color lol) last 2 years were hell for me, since PINK was in!! my eyes HURT!! I did buy a pink dress though. But I was depressed, and needed shopping therapy.



I always feel guilty when I don't buy black. I don't know why! No kidding, I'm not afraid of color but I was SO sick of all the pink since that is one of the worst colors for my skintone, especially pale pink! (Dark pink is ok but still not the best.) Especially since I normally have to shop in Junior's departments just to find my sizes .... At one point last year the section of "dressier" clothes in L.S. Ayer's Junior's department had ALL pale pink and black -- I literally could not find another color in the whole section! (Now they did have other colors in the more casual clothes.) I already had all the black clothes I wanted, so I had a terrible time finding any new clothes for work or an evening out! (I wear a little black, especially pants, but I prefer to wear colors because I get bored with black!) I'm so glad there are a few other colors in the stores now so I actually have some choices!



(Any shade of blue, turquoise, purple, or red are my favorites, although i occasionally buy other colors for variety!)


----------



## GinceLovely (Apr 27, 2005)

my current fashion obsession is bags and belts :icon_love (although i've been obsessed with bags my whole life



)


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2005)

My latest obsession is these new Dior high heal sandels in pink,and the newest spring bags from,Gucci,Louis vuitton,and DIOR.

:icon_love


----------



## Liz (May 14, 2005)

i need a new purse like a gucci or black leather one and/or sunglasses since i don't have any and summer is coming up.

i'm also lemming a pair of steven by steve madden heels :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

my always returning obsession are earrings. I can never ever stop buying them. I have overcome my purse obsession though.

concerning clothes..IÂ´m really into babydolls right now. not the ones that look like maternity wear, but the tight fitted ones with ribbons and stuff. all in pastel colors of course *iÂ´m in looove* :icon_love


----------



## Sofia (May 17, 2005)

white prada/gucci mocs...

dolce &amp; gabbana white pants...


----------

